

The Google Monopoly Needs To Be Broken Up - chailatte
http://www.michaelcropper.co.uk/2011/06/the-google-monopoly-needs-to-be-broken-up/

======
thecabinet
This article is wrong about six different ways. Hell, he didn't even make it
through the first sentence correctly: "... Google... are heading in a
completely different direction than their core business, search." Search is
not their business! Google is an advertising company! Search is just one of
the mechanisms they use to attract eyeballs.

"They now seem to be heading towards providing users choices based not on
their normal SERPs, but choices via their own Google products. This is a very
worrying direction since once they create a product and effectively force
users to use this by prominently positioning it in the SERPs then this flushes
all competition down the drain." You mean like happened with Google Wave?

"When did it become Google's job to make [comparing flights] easier?" When did
it become Google's job to make search easier?

Idiot!

------
grovulent
Tell you what -

let's succeed in breaking up the big banks - whose contribution has been
demonstratively harmful as well as criminal -

then I'll listen to discussions about breaking up Google - a company whose
contribution has been to revolutionize global access to information.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Right on!

